# New Year's Eve Nails



## Dalylah (Dec 31, 2012)

Just thought I'd post some pretty colors that would be good for New Year's Eve. Feel free to post your own too! What will you be wearing for New Year's Eve?





Source, used with permission

Sally Hansen Magnetic in Silver Elements





Source, used with permission

Ninja Polish in Shattered Star over A England in Beauty Never Fails





Source, used with permission

China Glaze in Champagne Kisses





Source, used with permission

Color Club Magnetic in Sci-Fi





Source, used with permission

Sephora by OPI in Justa Pinch of Glitter





Source, used with permission

Spa Ritual in Solstice





Source, used with permission

Nicole by OPI in Kissed at Midnight over Zoya in Pinta





Source, used with permission

Nabi Magnetic in Dark Gold





Source, used with permission

Illamasqua in Creator





Source, used with permission

Essence in Hello Holo


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Dec 31, 2012)

Here are my NYE nails:


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here are my NYE nails:


Very pretty! Love the chunky glitter.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Dec 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Very pretty! Love the chunky glitter.


 Thanks!! My sister did her nails to match because she liked it so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

